# How do you change the water???



## Dia (Feb 10, 2003)

Ok you guys have been so helpful in the past, so i was hoping you could help out again!!







*tnx*

Ok so my problem is : I havent changed the water in my tank for two weeks now because i have no idea how to do it!!!









How much water should i take out??? Can i replace it with regular sink water?? Will the fish freak out?? ( i have 2 little 2 inch red bellies in a 30 gallon tank) ...how should i do it??? I need a step by step explanation!!

I am so new to all of this...im sorry i probably sound REALLY stupid right now, but i just don't care i dont wanna lose the poor fishies...ok tnx again!!!

~Dia~


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

I would remove 5 gallons of water by syphoning into a bucket and dumping it down the drain add water back in the bucket add your water conditioner and pour the water Slowly back into your tank...also try to keep the temp of the water as close to your tank as possible


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Dia, I assume you live in the USA. That means you have to treat your water before putting it in the tank, to remove dangerous chemicals.

What I do is this: I use a bowl to scoop out a couple of buckets full of water out of my tank. When I'm finished with that, I just fill up the same amount of buckets with water, and put that in the tank. I don't have to treat the water (I live in Europe, the tap water over here is just fine for tropical fish). In your case, add the water treatment stuff before putting the water in your tank!
I know this is a primitive way of doing water changes, but it takes no more than 15-20 minutes. There are numberous ways to change water in a more efficient way, but it works great for me.

And no worries: when I just started (which is only 10 months ago...), I had no clue how to perform a water change either







I didn't even know it is necessary to keep your fish healthy....








Remember: the only stupid question is the one you don't ask.....


----------



## Dia (Feb 10, 2003)

ok cool tnx lol...well thats easy!









I have like water filters, do i still need to change the water that frequently?:0


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

yes..I change around 20% a week in all my tanks...about 40% in my ray tanks


----------



## Dia (Feb 10, 2003)

tnx judazzz!!!

PS : ur website is really cool!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't know what you mean with water filters








I have one Eheim canister and two internal filters, plus a 325 gph powerhead, and I do a 20-25% water change every week.


----------



## Dia (Feb 10, 2003)

tnx Olson!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Dia said:


> tnx judazzz!!!
> 
> PS : ur website is really cool!!!


You're welcome, and thanks for the kind words


----------



## Murdoc (Feb 2, 2003)

cool


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

here's a really easy way to change water for anyone on a budget.
supplys:
go to home depo and get a long piece of clear tubing
(long enough to drain into the sink or something like that)
and a stick on thermoter for fish tanks.
a gallon jug from an empty bottle of spring water or something like that.

before you start make sure you turn off the heater!! if you don't it could shatter.
to start draining water: method 1
fill the tube with water and put one end in the tank and the other in the sink(note, drain must be at a lower point than the water, if its not, grab a bucket and drain into that)water will begin to flow. just pull out the hose when you have taken enough water out.

method 2
to start the water flowing another way is to suck on the hose till water comes out, thats why the clear hose is important, you can see the water coming.

to refill
take a gallon jug and put the de-clorinator chemicals(water conditioner) in(just enough to treat 1 gallon) test the water tempature with a stick on therometer and once its at the right temp fill the jug and pour into the tank.repeat as many times as nessary.

I suggest changeing 1/4 of the water 2 times a week, or 1/2 a week.

for bigger tanks I suggest getting a powered syphon like a python, its around 40 dollars for the kit, but its a must if your dealing with large tanks.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

you would really benefit with a python, even if it is a small tank, because you can clean the gravel as you do water changes. Also, you should look into getting another red because 2 is not a good combination. if you do a search you will find our some great information about the aggression you will experience having just 2 p's. briefly, it is better to have more p's to spread out the aggression. when you only have 2, the dominant piranha will only have one to express his anger on and it can be fatal.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

wise words, GG!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I would add another piranha.

as for water changes, you should invest in some type of syphen tube (a python would be great, but a little expensive)
First you need to turn off the power to your tank.
Then using the syphen you should remove around 5 gallons of water, it is better to use the syphon to remove all the crap from the gravel.
when re-filling the tank, you should make the temperature of the new water either the same or slightly warmer than it is in your tank, you will also need to add some dechlorinator, salt 1 tabelspoon per 5 gallons (optional, but I would reccomend - it helps prevent infection), and PH powder (I highly reccomend PH 7.0 from Aqurium Pharmicuticals, which will set your PH to 7.0 with no hasstle)
Once the water is ready you can add it to your tank.


----------



## Dia (Feb 10, 2003)

ok cool, i added the water ( with 6 drops of water conditioner ) and the temperature is around 78-80 degrees....i didnt add any pH stuff yet...also my fish need to calm down....their swimming around like crazy! Is that normal?..ok im off to buy some goldfish now


----------



## Dia (Feb 10, 2003)

oh and about the agression issue.they seem to get along really well! They hide together ,they swim together they even catch food together...so i think they are ok for right now..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I also have 2 red bellys together, but mine are with a severum.
they used to chill out together like you described, but now they have their own spots most of the time, they do get on OK, but I am not too sure how long this will last, I think it helps to have my severum because it is bigger than the piranhas and in charge, but I wish I had added another when they were smaller.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2003)

Definately get a python, doing water changes the old fashion way takes to long, to much work and i don't know about anyone else but i'd always seem to spill some water somewhere when doing water changes.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

judazzz. i know what its like to do water changes manualy.... omfg it sucks. specialy when the tank is big.
i had to do water changes manualy on my 90gal and it sucked so bad. im so glad the water here isnt poluted. and that i got my python hose...







cause doing water changes on my 180gal would be a nitemare with out it. i give you full credit man, that seriously must suck.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, it does suck, but I look at it as spending some quality time with my bad boys.
And it's a nice work-out (since I'm too lame to do sports...)


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

lol


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

marco said:


> im so glad the water here isnt poluted.


 Our water is not polluted!
It has stuff added to make it "better" to people, but it is not polluted!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Innes said:


> marco said:
> 
> 
> > im so glad the water here isnt poluted.
> ...


 I admit the water here is crappy, its so bad you have to chew first before you sawllow. I got the water cooler with the 6 gallon jug of water, I only use city water for washing and fish


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

The tap water here in Holland (or at least in my hometown) is pretty safe: I always pour it straight from the tap, and only use aquasafe a couple of times when I have to set up a new tank.


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

use a rubber tube to take out the water and cuz it's a 30g i would say take out half cuz it's not that much water to pay for and they will grow faster if u do half every week


----------

